# who invented car hydraulics / lowriders?



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

who invented the hydraulics on a car and made it a lowrider blacks? mexicans?whites? me and my freinds are here and we are wondering who invented hydraulics one friend said blacks and the other says mexican so let us know what u think....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Mar 2 2008, 09:57 PM~10073449
> *who invented the hydraulics on a car and made it a lowrider blacks? mexicans?whites?  me and my freinds are here and we are wondering who invented hydraulics one friend said blacks and the other says mexican so let us know what u think....
> *


MR RON AGUIRRE


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Japanese. :biggrin:


----------



## psirna (Sep 4, 2007)

im pretty sure it was mexicans and it all started with bombs


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

There is a book published by LRM called The History of Lowriding. It is one of the most informative books on the subject I have ever seen.

As for the first installation of hydros, iit was on a radical Corvette called Sonic X. I loaned the book to my friend, so I cannot cross reference it for who was the first. My memory seems to recall it being a white guy. Chicanos started the lowriding movement in the barios of East L.A., so I would tend to think it wasn't the blacks.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Man, u know some white people invented this shit!What black dude or mexican you know who knows a damn thing about airplanes, let alone their parts....


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

just like the CIA and crack, they invent it, give it to us, then bust our ass's for for it.....


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

this is from wikipedia:

Ron Aguirre is commonly accepted as the first person to create a custom car with hydraulically adjustable suspension. In 1959 he scavenged the Pesco pumps and valves from a B-52 Bomber and adapted them to the front suspension of his X-Sonic bubble-topped custom Corvette, allowing him to change the height of the car with a switch on the dashboard.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, there ya go!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HE MADE IT SO HE OR THEY CAN GO OVER SPEED BUMPS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

REPOST


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

everyone knows mexicans did end of topic


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

racerboy- is correct. Ron Aguirre is who put pesco pumps in his hot rod corvette cuz he was tired of being pulled over by the fuzz and installed the pump in the vette in order to lift the car when he seen cops and it was ran on 12v


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MEXICANOS MEXICANS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 22, 2005)

white guy and if I rember correctly he live in San Bernardino.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya white guy, but they did mention to say he was a mexican american


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

france
CITROEN


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Mar 3 2008, 06:49 AM~10075411
> *france
> CITROEN
> *


kinda


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 2 2008, 11:56 PM~10073943
> *There is a book published by LRM called The History of Lowriding. It is one of the most informative books on the subject I have ever seen.
> 
> As for the first installation of hydros, iit was on a radical Corvette called Sonic X. I loaned the book to my friend, so I cannot cross reference it for who was the first. My memory seems to recall it being a white guy. Chicanos started the lowriding movement in the barios of East L.A., so I would tend to think it wasn't the blacks.
> *




sounds good to me :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 12:36 AM~10074165
> *REPOST
> *


x 1,000,000





another repost full of incorrect info, as usual...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: i dunno but i do know summat it wasnt me


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

RON AGUIRRE AND HE WAS MEXICAN AMERICAN OR WHAT SOME REFER TO AS A (CHICANO)


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

i thought it was dr dre.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 3 2008, 08:46 AM~10075944
> *i thought it was dr dre.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Lowriding existed before Ron Aguire put hydraulics on the X-sonic.

Lowriders just picked up on it, so they could cruise low and raise the car if the cops showed up.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 3 2008, 08:46 AM~10075944
> *i thought it was dr dre.
> *


i thought it was denzel


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 3 2008, 11:52 AM~10077591
> *i thought it was denzel
> *


IT WAS DENZEL


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 3 2008, 06:06 AM~10075458
> *x 1,000,000
> another repost full of incorrect info, as usual...
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

ok i admit it....it as me, your all welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

REPOST


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm tellin you, this is all a conspiracy by the man....... hno:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

http://iowahawk.typepad.com/iowahawk/2006/...o_y_suavec.html

lots to read, good article...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

You know where else is a good place to *read*?


Right here: LayItLow, where this very same question has been asked at least twice in the past month alone, and probably 1000 other times.


A wise person once said "Open your eyes instead of your mouth," or keyboard in this case. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Nigerians


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 3 2008, 08:06 AM~10075458
> *x 1,000,000
> another repost full of incorrect info, as usual...
> *


100%


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

It doesn't really matter.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

It couldnt of been the White man, we just take everything from others and say we thought of it


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

i think is a white crazy foker uffin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

San Jose invented lowriding.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Bill Hines fools....everyone knows that!!


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Mar 3 2008, 03:58 PM~10078090
> *It doesn't really matter.
> *


x2


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

I heard Chuck Norris invented it


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

*TOPICS NOT DEAD! *


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:36 PM~10205990
> *TOPICS NOT DEAD!
> *


But it sure is fucking stupid


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 19 2008, 12:59 PM~10205670
> *San Jose invented lowriding.
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TRAINING DAY MONTE CARLO INVENTED IT


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

I heard it was cheech and chong :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by first class custom_@Mar 19 2008, 04:03 PM~10208192
> *I heard it was cheech and chong :biggrin:
> *


the love machine was the first car


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by first class custom_@Mar 19 2008, 07:03 PM~10208192
> *I heard it was cheech and chong :biggrin:
> *


nah is snoop :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Mar 19 2008, 02:05 PM~10205719
> *Bill Hines fools....everyone knows that!!
> *



:no: :no:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 2 2008, 09:01 PM~10073976
> *Man, u know some white people invented this shit!What black dude or mexican you know who knows a damn thing about airplanes, let alone their parts....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lee337+Mar 2 2008, 09:06 PM~10074003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think he used a hand pump first before going to electric.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

http://iowahawk.typepad.com/iowahawk/2006/...o_y_suavec.html


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Mar 20 2008, 07:56 AM~10213292
> *Actually, I think he used a hand pump first before going to electric.
> *


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 20 2008, 09:15 AM~10213370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the best of the day :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 19 2008, 02:08 PM~10206298
> *But it sure is fucking stupid
> *


x2

and full of incorrect info.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 20 2008, 09:11 AM~10213352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yup this was the first car to be lifted cause he kept getting tickets for having his fender below the top of his tire. Forgot where I read the article I think it was in lowrider in the late 90's


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 21 2008, 12:50 PM~10222683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: the best of the day :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

If the search worked, I would pull up the old topic. I recall Ron Aguirre being from Spain, so he would not be considered Chicano.

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...rs/the_x-sonic/


----------

